# Nosler Pistol Bullets



## bushrat (Jun 25, 2013)

I normally handload 115gr JHP Hornady XTP bullets for my Glock 17. Never used the Noslers before, but am seeing them in stock more often at a pretty good price, and thought I would try them. Anyone have an opinion on the quality, terminal ballistics, and favorite load using the Noslers? Have used Nosler rifle bullets many times and love them, but for some reason never tried their pistol bullets. Thanks for any information you can give me.


----------



## KampfJaeger (Sep 25, 2013)

Same quality as their rifle bullets. I don't sweat handgun bullets too much unless they're for a carry pistol and you're matching expansion to velocity.


----------



## bushrat (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks, I think I'll try a box.


----------

